# Easy Chicken Recipes?



## fatso (Oct 10, 2002)

Hello All! 

I am new here and need a few recipes as I have just got my first apartment, so Mom won't be cooking for me any more.  

I would really appreciate it if you could share some of your favorite recipes for Chicken (my favorite food  ).

Keep in mind, I am an amateur in the kitchen. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kat (Sep 29, 2002)

Here is one for you to try. Really easy, but very tasty. Good Luck in your new apartment and in your cooking adventures. Kat.

Simple Chicken Cordon Bleu

4 - 6 boneless chicken breasts
1 egg
1 egg white
1 Tbsp. water
1/3 cup Parmesan cheese, shredded
1/2 cup seasoned croutons, crushed
4 - 6 slices ham
4 - 6 slices Swiss cheese

In traditional cordon bleu recipes you pound the chicken
flat and roll it up with ham and cheese in the middle. The
following is a quick and easy alternative. Beat egg, egg
white and water in a small bowl. Combine Parmesan cheese
and crushed croutons together in a bag. Dip each chicken
breast into the egg mixture, then in the breadcrumbs and
shake until coated. Place chicken in a lightly greased
baking pan. Bake for about 30 minutes at 350.
Place 1 slice of ham and 1 slice of cheese on each chicken
breast and return to the oven until cheese melts.

The Skinny: Use skinless chicken breasts, lean ham and low
fat Swiss cheese.


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

Is that one egg white, or one whole egg plus one egg white?

Thanks


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Here is one that is very easy and good with broccoli and steamed rice. I call it Korean Chicken although it has nothing to do with Korea so far as I know. (I saw a Korean chef make something like it once.)

Season some chiken thighs and/or legs (bone in and skin on) with salt and pepper.
Whisk an egg in a medium size bowl.
Put half a cup or so of flour in a large Zip Loc bag.

Heat some olive oil in a skillet over medium high heat. Add a couple of peeled and crushed garlic cloves and swish them around to flavor the oil. You can remove the garlic when it starts to take on some color after a few minutes. 

Dip the seasoned chiken in the beaten egg then put it in the bag of flour. Close the bag and do your own shake & bake. shake off any excess flour from the chicken and fry it in the oil until it is done (about 25 minutes or so.) Turn it periodically to prevent burning.

In the meantime, mix equal quantities of soy sauce and maple syrup. Taste it and decide if you want more sweet or salt taste. When the chicken is done, remove it from the pan and pour off all the fat. Return the chicken to the pan and add the soy/syrup mixture. cook over medium high heat for a few minutes to reduce the liquid then serve. 

This is good at room temperature to take on a picnic or a school lunch.

Bon Appetit!

Jock


----------



## kat (Sep 29, 2002)

Hi again:

You need to use one egg and one egg white to get the proper equivalents. Kat.


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks Kat. Sounds good. Think I'll give it a try.

Nick


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

This is one of our favorites, and it's very easy. Let us know if you like it.

*Sticky Chicken*


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

From the Frugal Gourmet comes one of my favorites
Garlic Chicken Garlic Garlic
1 whole chicken
40 cloves of garlic unpeeled
1 cup of white wine

Procedure: Put all in a roasting pan and bake in a preheated oven at 325 degrees for about an hour. When done squeeze the garlic on to slices of french bread and serve with the chicken. A sauce can also be made using reduced heavy cream and the baked garlic.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Discover Penzy's.....cheap incredible herbs and spices....they will open your chicken world to incredible possiblities. 
Overcooking chicken appears to be my students biggest downfall.
What kinda food do you like to eat and what kinda equipment do you have to use?


----------



## shugga (Aug 8, 2002)

http://recipecircus.com/cgi-bin/reci...Y&login=shugga

Try some of the recipes that are on my page!


----------



## cinabun (Jan 9, 2002)

:lips: 
I have to tell you I tried this recipe for a progressive dinner with friends, and a Morocco theme!
It was the biggest hit. I have made this type of chicken several more times since then using different kinds of seasonings and I tell you it just can't fail.
There is so much broth in the bottom of the pan, I always make rice or use it to flavor mashed potatoes, or cook noodles--whatever!

It is great!
~bun


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

fatso
Season chix & marinate chix with skin in equal parts of curry powder and honey and add a little water to thin with some salt & pepper.Remove from marinade and add some oil to a very hot pan and sear skin side down. It will have a blackish color, but its not burnt.Place into 450 degree oven for about 10 min , flip over and deglaze pan with chix with some chix stock and rest of marinade and finish cooking chix. Remove chix and reduce sauce till thickened...season to taste.. I use about 1/4 cup of each curry & honey for a boneless 1/2 chix.
Another idea is to toast about 1/4 cup of curry powder in a pan over very low heat and add to about 1/2 to 3/4 cup of flour. season chix with skin and coat with curry flour mix and saute skin side down...VERY HOT PAN !! leave chix skin side down till almost fully cooked...
last one is to season chix with skin and brush with some dijon mustard and coat with some flour ..cook like the curry flor chix..

pat


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

To echo what shroomgirl said, check out Penzey's. They are great, and have an online catalog. They offer many different spice blends, so creating new and easy chicken recipes is very simple. It can be as simple (and as inexpensive) as dusting a few chicken thighs (cheaper & more flavorful than breasts) with one of Penzey's spice mixtures (my favorites are their Tandoori, other Indian, and BBQ spice blends), then searing the chicken, skin side down, in a hot pan until the skin is brown and crisp. Then finish in the oven. It will take about 15-20 minutes more in a hot oven. Serve on a bed of rice.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

If its something simple and quick with little need of cooking skills. 
Season some desired pieces of chicken (thighs, breasts, legs, the whole chicken) with garlic salt then pan fry or grill. I sometimes fry it over high heat, deglass with some port, and finish off in a 400F oven.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

A family favorite: marinade of soy sauce and lemon juice with garlic, black pepper and oregano. A little olive oil wouldn't hurt. Broil or grill. Works with lamb chops, too.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

cinabun,

So glad you enjoy the Sticky Chicken recipe. It is a good one for entertaining isn't it?

I'm definitely going to have to try some of the other recipes offered at this thread...


----------

